# fat women's tele skis....



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

It seems that some genius involved in ski designing who possesses an almost comparable power of observation to your own managed to notice that women are sometimes more 'diminutive' in size than men, and managed to work around it. As a 'fat woman tele skier' myself, I can attest to the fact that the ease of turn to fatness ratio on my fat women tele skis is agreeable, so somebody has it figured out. Why?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

i have been seeing alot of ladys on the dps rp112.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I am loooong ways from diminutive, but ski the sidestash which is 108 underfoot. Love them. Also I did a couple runs on Icelantic Oracles last weekend, which I believe are 100 underfoot. I want them badly, stable at speed and totally willing to turn. I could put 3 to 4 turns on a bump in the 165s - but am interested in the 175s. There are lots of Demo events going on right now, I recommend anyone in the market check out one of these. It seems to me the "fat" geometry is pretty well worked out.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

katealta said:


> so somebody has it figured out. Why?


 
I don't understand why are you questioning why someone has figured this out?...Because someone had a question about this topic at one time so they researched it and found the answer. It's how we as humanity learn stuff...it's called the "scientific process to hypothesis testing".

Or did I missunderstand?


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

I was inquiring as to why he was asking the question in the first place.


----------



## Beaver Whisperer (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't think I ever seen a fat woman on tele's. That's why I play on my tele's.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Beaver Whisperer said:


> Don't think I ever seen a fat woman on tele's. That's why I play on my tele's.


I agree. Strange question. It's like trying in to find a Texan woman without big hair or an animal print outfit.


----------

